# Carbon Dioxide tank to make sparkling wine



## manley1010 (Feb 7, 2010)

I have a tank of carbon dioxide with pressure gauge.

Is there a kit to attached to a single champagne bottle to make a sparkling wine?

TIA for your help.

Manley


----------



## Wade E (Feb 7, 2010)

http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f35/we-no-need-no-stinking-beer-gun-24678/

Other then that you will need to buy a Beer gun or a counterpressure filler and both of those do the same thing but are expensive. There is nothing that attaches straight to a bottle though.


----------



## manley1010 (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks Wade for you help.

I have seen an attachment to a single bottle but it was a long time ago.

I have been searching the web with little success.

Manley


----------



## Wade E (Feb 7, 2010)

You could be talking about "The Carbonator which screws on to a 2 liter soda bottle and uses your gas hose that would go to a Corny keg.
http://www.midwestsupplies.com/the-carbonater.html


----------



## manley1010 (Feb 7, 2010)

Wade,

Right you are, I just found such a web site with reference to a carbonator.

Manley


----------



## Tom (Feb 7, 2010)

The Carbonator is what I use. You can also make one cheaper


----------



## Tom (Feb 7, 2010)

Here is the URL on how to make a carbonator
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJD0bv9kLAQ[/ame]
As he said get a A-80 adaptor
I made some this way.


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 7, 2010)

i was kinda wondering this to. Not to make a sparkling wine for storage but to consu,e right away. I was thinking more like the seltzer sprayer you see clowns on TV using. Would this same thing work for wine, water, whatever? Know what I mean?


----------



## manley1010 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks Tom,

It looks simple enough. Any thoughts on carbonating wine in a 2 liter bottle and transfering it to a champagne bottle and corking it?

Time frame for carbonitation? Minutes, days, two life times. 

Manley


----------



## Tom (Feb 8, 2010)

The key is get it as cold as possible. Crank the CO2 pressure to 50psi. add,shake,repeat till you get what you need = done.
You will lose to much transferring it to a bottle


----------



## Wade E (Feb 8, 2010)

I would not try transfering this from one bottle to another as like Tom said you will lose way to much carbonation.


----------



## manley1010 (Feb 8, 2010)

*Gift of the gods*

Tom,

You are a wealth of information, tks again.

I have reviewed the U-Tube on making a carbonator. My thinking now is to see if I can drill a plastic champagne cork wired to the bottle and follow his proceedure. 

My My how things evolve. I would how long it took our ancestors to discover fermentation was a gift of the gods?

Manley


----------



## Tom (Feb 8, 2010)

Wade E said:


> I would not try transfering this from one bottle to another as like Tom said you will lose way to much carbonation.


I said you would lose to much transferringtp a bottle (not recommended)


----------



## Tom (Feb 8, 2010)

manley1010 said:


> Tom,
> 
> You are a wealth of information, tks again.
> 
> ...


There is a wealth of onfo in this forum. If the mods can't answer there are PLENTY here that will.
Just ASK...


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 8, 2010)

so what about the seltzer bottle method? I haven't looked at your "carbonator" method yet but I will


----------



## Tom (Feb 8, 2010)

Well Troy what are you waiting for? Ck out the YouTube link


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 8, 2010)

Takes me over an hour to download a 3 minute video at my connection speed, will wait till later while I am sleeping.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 8, 2010)

Tom said:


> I said you would lose to much transferring to a bottle (not recommended)


Thats what I said didnt I? I agree with you so if I typed it wrong I apologize!


----------



## Tom (Feb 8, 2010)

Wade, U gonna get snow next 2 days?


----------



## Wade E (Feb 8, 2010)

Probably 6-12" nothing like you guys got unless it changes or they screw up. Thats enough for me though.


----------



## Tom (Feb 8, 2010)

18-24 coming on wed on top of the 28.5 on last Sat.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 8, 2010)

Good lord Tom!!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry guys for being


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 8, 2010)

OKAY. Here is the poor mans way to carbonation. The video is 23MB, I will download it later.

And here is the link to buy it.(yeah right, even I am smart enough to make one.

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=u+fizz&search_type=&aq=f


http://www.thinkgeek.com/geektoys/science/c908/

If I had any vinegar left I would try this right now.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 8, 2010)

Cmon, that has got to make it taste nasty!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 9, 2010)

I watched the video this morning. Need to go to town and gonna get some vinegar, I just gotta try it, will report back with the results.

Sure does seem like it would be nasty but theres only one way to tell for sure, and I volunteer!!! I have some apple juice in the fridge, that will be the test monkey!!! LOL


----------

